

Ask HN: Individual and team email addresses for a domain - newy

Scenario: I register newco.com, and want to have joe@newco.com and bob@newco.com forward to two of my team members (say they use Gmail), and setup a team@newco.com as a simple mailing list.<p>I used to do this with Google Apps, but it&#x27;s a bit annoying (and cost-prohibitive) now that they charge $5&#x2F;month&#x2F;address.  I checked out Fastmail but it doesn&#x27;t seem to handle multiple users (without having to purchase multiple accounts) or lists.<p>There must be a cheap, simple solution for this problem, right?
======
unholygoat
[https://mxroute.com/](https://mxroute.com/)

This is the best way (that i've found) to host email from all my domains each
on separate accounts.. I have the cheapest package ($15/yr) and have about 10
email accounts spread over 8 domains..

------
sjs382
I use Zoho for exactly this purpose. It's free for small teams (under 5 or 10
users), and they don't count "group" email addresses against your total.

With "group" email addresses, you can create as many as you like, then choose
the real accounts that can send.receive emails from that address.

------
NetOpWibby
You could always just setup your own mail server with
[https://mailinabox.email](https://mailinabox.email). I did this last night
and it works wonderfully.

------
NeutronBoy
Fastmail can do what you're describing (if I understand correctly). Look into
virtual aliases and distribution groups in advanced settings.

------
ryduh
I setup SeedWise on MailGun and then created forwarding rules for the team
emails. Might want to check that out

------
sumodirjo
Zohomail gives free 10 email address with your own domain

